# Homefront Talks



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/96/Homefront.jpg

*Developer(s):* Kaos Studios & Digital Extremes (PC)
*Publisher(s):* THQ
*Writer(s):* John Milius
*Engine:* Unreal Engine 3
*Platform(s):* Microsoft Windows, Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, OnLive
*Release date:*	March 15, 2011

Homefront is set in a near future America in 2027 when a nuclear-armed Korean People's Army invades the USA. The game is written by John Milius, who co-wrote Apocalypse Now and wrote Red Dawn. 

[YOUTUBE]5qSXmQ9fuEw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]W1OqrcmsfHk[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like this game will the one I'll be playing until BF3 hits.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good. But very overpriced on Steam.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know.. but I have this feeling... that this game is going to suck.

Sorry if I am hurting any one's feelings.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

This game is being developed by those guys who had developed BF2. So the MP component's gonna rock. SP's penned down by John Milius, so no comments.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

John Milius?? cool.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> John Milius?? cool.



who is this guy?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> who is this guy?



Have you ever seen Red Dawn and Apocalypse Now? One of the best war or Vietnam movies ever!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Geek, lose the attitude. Stop trolling.

[offtopic]BTW, John Milius is one of the three guys who wrote screenplay for Apocalypse now.Apocalypse Now is all Joseph Conrad and Francis Ford Coppola's magic. [/offtopic]


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2011)

the multiplayer gameplay looks like a mw2 rip off...


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

wtf is this sh!t ? I just loled at the ridiculous video.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2011)

The gfx looks like the toys little children play. meh..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> The gfx looks like the toys little children play. meh..



It's Unreal Engine 3 alright.

@vamsi: What did I do to say that I'm trolling?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Have you ever seen Red Dawn and Apocalypse Now? One of the best war or Vietnam movies ever!



This. Tell him that he is he wrote screenplay. instead of asking rhetorical questions.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> This. Tell him that he is he wrote screenplay. instead of asking rhetorical questions.



It's based on Joseph Conrad's novel. The film's script is by John Milius and Francis Ford. Darn!

And.... err... if that movie's screenplay is good then this game's screenplay might be good too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Crysis 2 discussion*



Soumik said:


> BTW... no Homefront threads here? Thats one nice piece of a game.



I heard it was crap..another cod clone?


----------



## Soumik (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ I liked the game. The story was really good. Got some bugs, but with such big and detailed maps, it was acceptable. 
Gameplay is kind of 7/10. The way the story goes and you are brought though everything.. is really good. May be its just the screenplay, but it was damn good.
Graphics was okaish... again 7/10.
I havent played multiplayer, but single player would have been amazing were it a bit longer. Its short, still worth giving a shot. 
I missed one thing... in a time some many years from now, i expected a lot of amazing weaponry. There was a big variety.. but nothing i havent seen in the Modern warfare/BC2 games. May be Korean invasion stopped the world from advancing .
Overall exp : 7.5/10.
PS: U do get memories of Red Dawn during the first few missions of the game, along with a huge hoarding "GO WOLVERINES"!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah I also kinda liked. Its just a one time play but you can't say that its bad its average.


----------



## evil_maverick (Apr 21, 2011)

omg dis game jus sucks!!!!!
left it half way thru.....
bad bad bad graphics......tired of makin similar lukin blood splatter on the wall aft shootin da bad guys.....
ova to crysis 2.....c2 rocks!!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked this game more than Crysis 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2011)

Stopped playing it after couple of missions. Boring.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess most FPSs are boring for me. I usually complete a FPS in months and I complete a RPG in less than a month or maybe a week.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

Game's story and atmosphere are pretty good everything else is just ordinary fare.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Well IMHO all FPS nearly deliver the same thing with different environment. I mean its like same gift in different packaging you know.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
true that too. There are some good(hopefully) FPSs in pipelines. Lets just hope they don't end up like dumb rip offs of CoD


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah they are. I am only exited about Rage and Brink though. They looked quite promising to me.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 21, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't know.. but I have this feeling... that this game is going to suck.
> 
> Sorry if I am hurting any one's feelings.



true...it just sucked...lame story & average gameplay.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah they are. I am only exited about Rage and Brink though. They looked quite promising to me.


Rage looks fine but i am more excited for Brink cause i love parkour stuff. (Mirror's Edge is one of my favs)
And the good thing is its releasing one day before my Birthday, along with witcher 2. Awesome 
There are so many awesome games releasing around my B'day. Dirt 3, Red faction, FEAR 3...


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

*Homefront multiplayer demo coming*
Plus, multiple DLC packs planned.

I don't know what they are thinking but THQ had a loss of $136.1 Million so maybe thats the strategy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 4, 2011)

^Demo? Hell are they thinking? Making people to buy that shyte?


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 26, 2011)

can anyone let me know how is this game's MP... i've thinking about buying this but it wud b for MP only since SP is very short... i'm currently addicted to BC2... btw i'm on PC platform...


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Guys so far the game was running fine at around 56-57 FPS, but now it's suddenly dropped at 32-33 FPS. Same settings before and now. Any ideas? Is it normal with this game? I am on chapter named Overlook.
Regards.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

akkies_2000 said:
			
		

> can anyone let me know how is this game's MP... i've thinking about buying this but it wud b for MP only since SP is very short... i'm currently addicted to BC2... btw i'm on PC platform...


Well Mp ain't that good go with BC2.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 22, 2011)

Finished the game. It was a good one other than horrible frame rate sometimes.


----------

